# Home Haunt News October Issue Released



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Announcing: Home Haunters News and Reviews October Issue has been released!
In This issue:
- Xtreme Home Haunts
- Using Papier Mache
- Food Party Ideas
- And Much More
Visit Home Haunt News and Reviews 


Please help spread the word about HomeHauntNews.com


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Great News.
PDF version is now available:
Home Haunt News and Reviews
(Thanks to John K)


----------

